# Uber Music - How Does it Work?



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

After a recent update I noticed Music as a selection in my Partner App. I turned it off immediately until I understand how it works. In going through the setup process it walks you through connecting an AUX cord and adjusting your radio so it plays. What I'm wondering is how does audio get from the pax device to mine? Since I'm using an AUX cord and bluetooth is off the only other possibility is via my data connection. Is Uber in cahoots with the cell phone companies? This will increase both my data useage and the pax. I would just as soon hand the AUX cord to them and leave my device out of it.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I wouldn't waste my time. What's the point ! *


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Here in the US, I've noticed that I am able to stream Pandora via this app 'feature'. While I have no issues streaming Pandora, I do have issues with navigation instructions (turn by turn) coming through the speakers for all to hear. I think it is unprofessional for the passenger to hear those instructions, I also do not like my music to be interrupted. I turned my off as I see it as a fail. YMMV.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's how it works: you play your own music, radio or otherwise, and you don't let entitled control the environment in your car, making them expect it from the rest of us.

If they can't go a few blocks without listening to their crap music then they need to learn to stop whining.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Here in the US, I've noticed that I am able to stream Pandora via this app 'feature'. While I have no issues streaming Pandora, I do have issues with navigation instructions (turn by turn) coming through the speakers for all to hear. I think it is unprofessional for the passenger to hear those instructions, I also do not like my music to be interrupted. I turned my off as I see it as a fail. YMMV.


I actually don't mind the pax hearing the GPS it gives them a chance to correct it if they know a better way, we all know how off the GPS can be at times.


----------

